# Lake Nepessing Boating Access Site in Lapeer County to close temporarily in May



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The Lake Nepessing Boating Access Site in Lapeer County will be closed temporarily between May 9 and May 23 to complete the paving phase of an improvement project that began April 11.

More...


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

That will be nice, all the boat trailer eating potholes will be gone.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

That street and launch could use repaving, IH does that mean your going to show me all your hot spots on Nepessing? :evil:


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Michael Wagner said:


> That street and launch could use repaving, IH does that mean your going to show me all your hot spots on Nepessing? :evil:


Mike if there were any hot spots on Not-a-thing I'd take you and show you.


----------

